

Cowboy - A small, fast, modular HTTP server and socket acceptor pool - gurraman
https://github.com/extend/cowboy

======
gurraman
I've been using this wonderful piece of software for a couple of weeks now.
It's extremely powerful when you need to implement multiple interfaces
(including non-HTTP-based) to the same data-source.

The performance (only done preliminary testing) looks very promising as well.

A huge amount of kudos to the author!

